# How many?



## Flounder.Pounder (Aug 8, 2013)

How many flounder do yall think y'all have gigged this summer? (june-now)


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)

14


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

7 or 8 ... Cant be for sure

The best time to go fishing is when you can!


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

bigmike2010 said:


> 7 or 8 ....
> Sounds about right. lol:whistling:


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

flounderslayerman said:


> bigmike2010 said:
> 
> 
> > 7 or 8 ....
> ...


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

10 I think


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

:wallbash:Geeze...yet another flounderpounder (with a dot)!!!!!!!


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Y'all tearing them up this year. I haven't got but one. Guess I gonna try new spots.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Flounderpounder said:


> :wallbash:Geeze...yet another flounderpounder (with a dot)!!!!!!!


 
And his 1st post too. I didn't look good I thought he was you.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

countryjwh said:


> Y'all tearing them up this year. I haven't got but one. Guess I gonna try new spots.


No where near taering them up this year. This has been a tough year for everyone becauae of the weather.


----------



## PELAGIC 1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Only 5 so far....crappy weather and tons of work to do


----------



## jgc (Aug 19, 2013)

I am down the coast a bit from you. My stat's really don't count. Last time out had my best fishing trip ever, got into 31-33" Reds and it was pretty much a Red per mullet - accept for 2 3-4' cow nosed rays I cought. Unfortunately did not manage to score any founder on that trip, only wetted my appetite for them. Likewise that trip was 11 months ago - I really need to fish more often.

I sold my last boat about 6 years ago - went 3-4 years with 2 trips, life just got to busy (married, 3 kids, etc...). New (smaller, lighter) boat came home with me last weekend. So counting the days till I can get it rigged and get a hook in the water.
---
fwiw, all of you up the coast can count yourselves lucky. They have been wanting to outlaw gigging in Texas for a few years now - using the excuse of over fishing. So far they have only succeeded in outlawing it incrementally, we now have a 5 fish limit. Net effect is a lot of people hardly think it is worth the gas to go out anymore.


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Only fished about 4 weekends this year, but I'm at about 20, all on rod n reel though. Haven't had one of those days where I limit out like I have in the past, so rain is definitely hurting things. Keep in mind, I don't keep them smaller than 14", but have only thrown back maybe 5-6 like that.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

More than last year and overall average size has been bigger.


----------



## ishmel407 (May 7, 2008)

45. Went in May and got them all. I haven't been back sense for some reason. Got a commercial license so that's why we had more than 20. Figured id cut it off at the pass


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

5. But I've only been three times... and I'm gigging from a pathfinder!


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

16 And hope to add some to that tonight.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Not nearly as many as years past. 60 or so for the year.Just my opinion but with the amount of dispersent that BP sent to the bottom and this year having the worst crab and poor flounder harvest by most was wondering if the bottom dwellers have been hit hard. Areas East and West of the spill are having pretty good years, but I'm not even seeing the babies that I'm used to seeing.The shrimpers are having a hard year as well.


----------



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

This is a ruff estimate for me but prob between 400-500. I think i got close to a 1000 lbs of fish so far this year but i havent stuck a fish in about a month due to a lower unit going out


----------

